
On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs - JKirchartz
https://www.strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs
======
DrScump
(2013)

Original submit, 540+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478)

------
megamindbrian2
Thank God someone acknowledges this.

